

1password for windows (beta) available - thibaut_barrere
http://blog.agile.ws/post/541609741/1password-for-windows-beta-is-now-available

======
thejash
Sorry, but I'm not sure why I wouldn't just use KeePass? KeePass is both free
and open source: <http://keepass.info/>

~~~
hallmark
From experience with the Mac version of 1Password: 1Password's integration
with browsers is great. I want to save my web site passwords, but I don't want
them to be always available for any user of my computer. With 1Password, I
only need to enter the master password every hour or so. And syncing with the
iPhone app is another big one for me. Can't tell you how many times I've
needed a password when I was away from my desktop computer.

As for the Windows version of 1Password, I have not had the chance to use it
yet.

